# red claw or electric blue crayfish?



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)




----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

What species is this crayfish?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

looks like a blue to me. by red claw do you mean american signal crayfish? it isnt 

The blues are fairly common species to keep, my LFS always has them in. They are reasonably easy to care for - noisy sods though and dont keep with other tank mates


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Cherax quadricarinatus - Redclawed crayfish. Electric blue dont have that white mark on the cheeks, Rob.

I doubt you'd find any other species of cray being sold either, have a read of this:



"This guidance leaflet explains crayfish controls in England and Wales and how to recognise Cherax quadricarinatus - the *only* species allowed to be kept as an ornamental animal."

"Great Britain’s only native crayfish, the white clawed crayfish (Austropotamobius pallipes), is endangered and therefore subject to national and international conservation legislation. One of the biggest threats to this species is an introduced species, the signal crayfish (Pacifastacus leniusculus), which has escaped from many farm sites."

"Signal crayfish out-compete our native crayfish and carry a fungal disease, the crayfish plague, which the white clawed crayfish has no defence against. Recognising the threat from signal crayfish, and other species of crayfish, the government introduced legislation, The Prohibition of Keeping of Live Fish (Crayfish) Order 1996. This aims to protect our native crayfish and stop adverse effects of the introduction and release of non-native crayfish."

"This legislation made it an offence to keep any crayfish in England and Wales, except under licence. It also stopped the keeping of crayfish as ornamental animals. *The only exception is for keeping redclaw crayfish in heated indoor aquaria*."

"Due to a lack of knowledge of the legislation, or disregard for it, several species of non-native crayfish are still imported or kept. As a consequence, the Fish Health Inspectorate (FHI) and Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency (AHVLA) take action to remove crayfish from imported consignments, or seize them from any premises where they are being kept illegally."

"All illegal crayfish species should be reported to the Fish Health Inspectorate on 01305 206700 or by email to [email protected]."


http://http://www.defra.gov.uk/aahm/files/Guide-Crayfish-Red-Claw-Identification.pdf


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

It is being sold as electric blue


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I think that white patch is where he is missing his claws, they were chopped off by other crayfish.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I think that white patch is where he is missing his claws, they were chopped off by other crayfish. He also has a bit of pink purple in him


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Do a google image search for redclaws and you'll the see the white marks.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Ok will do also it says only the males will get red claws and female stay all blue so apart from the white patch if it's a girl how could i tell the difference between electric blue or red claw? Also how often should I feed him/her? As i was told to Feed the fish every 3 days.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Is there any good crayfish forums in uk?


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

fed once or twice a day with either crab/crayfish pellets, any kind of fish food or duckweed and elodea....They aint fussy.

You'll know its sex within the next 2 molts I reckon.

I don't have any that have turned brown with age, just various shades of blue, but then the oldest i have are 2 yrs so still time to turn brown yet lol

Most will have those pink/red marks too, but you get the odd one that's doesn't.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

He has malted and has claws now  very thin claws


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking at the shape of it's head, looks like a red claw to me.

Uhm, did you just put that into a tank with fish and live plants? If so, you are seriously going to regret that. They love destroying plants and will happily kill your fish as they grow older. It's going to grow into this one day...










lol

Ade


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I know how big they get as i researched before i got one. He's not attacking my fish at all as they are all being fed well so there is no need to go looking for more food.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You researched before getting, but didn't know what species you have, and put it into a community aquarium? I'm sorry, but I find this contradictory.

Electric blues and red claws don't even come from the same country, and how could you research something before you got it when when you did get it you didn't know what species it was you had?

Oh well, I'm sure the shop will be overjoyed when you take it back when it decimates your fish and obliterates your live plants. Enjoy.

Ade


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You researched before getting, but didn't know what species you have, and put it into a community aquarium? I'm sorry, but I find this contradictory.
> 
> Electric blues and red claws don't even come from the same country, and how could you research something before you got it when when you did get it you didn't know what species it was you had?
> 
> ...


I got him as an electric blue but someone on here told me he was a red claw( they look the same to me as babies). I researched that its more the temperment of the crayfish more than anything if he can or cannot go in with fish. And I rescued him I did not pay for him he was being bullied by the others and had no claws. So please stop being so judgmental not everyone who asks advice on here is an idiot. I know what the risks are and that is why I have put a lot of hides and fast fish in my tank.







 this is an old pid of tank sice then ive added more hides and added white gravel.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

This is him now


----------

